# Pesto?



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I have had pesto two days in a row but I just remembered that last pregnancy I read somewhere that basil is not good for pregnant ladies and not to eat pesto. Does anyone know anything about this?







:


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of this, so I did a quick search online. I coudn't come up with any difinitive answer regarding eating basil or pesto while pregnant. I only could find that you should stay away from medicating with herbs such as basil. I would think that since it is basically raw basil in pesto, that it might be smart to stay away from it? I really don't know! Maybe someone else with more knowledge of this could help out? Thanks for bringing this up!


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Basil as an herb in cooking is perfectly fine.

Basil as an essential oil or medicine is recommended against for pregnancy and breastfeeding, though I have no clue why. Nothing ever says WHY you can't, just that you shouldn't.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I love pesto!







:

The essential oil is quite different than the herb itself though. EOs are stronger and more concentrated.

Dang it, now I'm craving pesto and I have no way to get it!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I avoid it just in case. A little basil in a tomato sauce or salad dressing wouldn't worry me, but there is SOOOO much basil in a serving of pesto. I made my own once and plucked almost an entire plant clean to make a double batch. That's a lot of one herb!


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
Dang it, now I'm craving pesto and I have no way to get it!









me too!


----------



## hyz (Nov 21, 2007)

I've never heard this before, and I've eaten a fair amount of homemade pesto over the last few weeks (made with lots of fresh basil). And, um, so far, so good?







I wish I knew what was supposed to be wrong with it, and if it applies to fresh basil.

p.s. Blizzard babe--I like your sig!


----------



## midwifesam (Feb 13, 2007)

i have just heard of this too--i understand it as a possible menogogue in early pregnancy, but it worries me that in the meantime i have eaten a lot of fresh basil. i am about 14 weeks, and it was just a one-time thing, but i had this amazing craving for caprese salad (sliced tomatoes, sliced wet mozarella cheese and whole fresh basil leaves with olive oil and balsamic vinegar), and ate a lot of it. is there anyone else on here who has an extensive understanding of herbology who can reassure me that this is not a big deal??


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Hmmm, I've never heard anything about basil being bad during pregnancy till now. Good to know that it's just large amounts like in pesto...I cook with basil in just about everything, but it's not by the handful or anything.


----------



## triana1326 (Aug 8, 2007)

Basil is an emmenagogue - which means that it induces the loss of uterine lining (meaning that it starts periods and labor) and that may cause miscarriage. All the warnings I've heard in my 14 years of studying herbal medicine have had to do with eating excessive amounts of basil, drinking lots of holy basil (tulsi) teas or with the use of basil essential oils.
As for pesto - I've seen tons of recipes for pesto in various pregnancy magazines, including Fit Pregnancy and books like "Every Woman's Guide to Eating During Pregnancy". I don't think that pesto is going to cause you to miscarry, but if you have any doubts, cut back on the amount or use other safe herbs to substitute basil in your pesto recipe.
From Herbnet.com - "Though no uterine stimulant has ever been identified, given its pervasive multicultural use as a menstruation promoter and labor inducer, pregnant women should probably limit their consumption to culinary
amounts. Do not use the essential oil externally or internally in pregnancy." http://www.herbnet.com/BASIL2003.pdf

In conclusion, don't use essential oil of basil, don't drink any teas with basil as an ingredient, and if you want to, cut back on the pesto. Hope this helps...


----------

